# Rca Optical or Hdmi



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

I was told by the sales guy my new LG BD390 has 7.1 audio. Now my question is what is the best audio option?:dontknow:RCA Composite video (too many leads) or Optical? The optical lead i have can do video and Audio or HDMI. Advice greatly appeciated.:dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow:


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I thought the 7.1 had to go through the HDMI cable, but I could be wrong there. This is because the only 7.1 material is on BluRay (Dolby and DTS) and I know you need an HDMI input on the receiver to get that material. 

As for most DVDs with 5.1 material, you can use optical or coax. For Dolby Digital or DTS 5.1, either will work equally well.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Anthony said:


> I thought the 7.1 had to go through the HDMI cable, but I could be wrong there. This is because the only 7.1 material is on BluRay (Dolby and DTS) and I know you need an HDMI input on the receiver to get that material.
> 
> As for most DVDs with 5.1 material, you can use optical or coax. For Dolby Digital or DTS 5.1, either will work equally well.


That's what I thought about 7.1 as well.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Use HDMI. So much cleaner runs not having to use allthe extra cables. 

On a side note I think all the hype about the OPPO BDP SE is that it's got 7.1 RCA outs. It's been reccomended to stick with origonal unless your going to use the RCA outs.


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't think his receiver supports HDMI
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

dsr7997 said:


> I don't think his receiver supports HDMI
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


There then lyes the problem. I'd do then what ever works. There are many controversies on which is better Optical or RCA but i have yet to notice a differance unless it was a tottally jank cable.


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

My LG BD390 has 7.1 RCA outs. So what i am getting is use HDMI. Why then do many go on about 7.1 RCA outs for great audio? My receiver is Onkyo TX SR 705.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

If your receiver and DVD player both have the 7.1 outputs/inputs, then you could go that route as well.

It all depends on which unit has the better processing chip. If the player is better, then it is better to have the player convert the signal to analog and feed the analog signal to the Onkyo. If the Onkyo has better circuitry, then you are better off sending the digital signal directly there and letting it do the decoding.

If they are both equally as good, then the HDMI cable would just be less clutter (and cost).

I am not as familiar with the LG unit, but Onkyo is known for having good decoding chips so I would just go with the HDMI and keep it simple.


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

Ok but what's wrong with optical my optical lead is BELKIN PURE AV?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I don't think the full 7.1 signal can go over the optical connectors. I think it has to be over the HDMI cable.

Hopefully someone can correct me if I'm wrong there. :dunno:


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

The Belkin cable is for DTS® and Dolby® Digital surround sound, 

Digital Optical Audio uses polished optical terminations and optical fiber to transfer digital signals through pulsating light. Fiber is immune to all forms of EM/RF interference, providing superior sonic accuracy and a more detailed, natural sound. 

Ordinary optical cables can compromise your audio performance by using lower-grade, optical-fiber materials, and hot-plate termination of the fiber, rather than polishing. This can result in signal loss that causes poor clarity, loss of definition, and sound that is not truly accurate. PureAV Blue Series Digital Optical Audio Cables use the highest-quality materials to enhance your digital surround sound experience. This is what belkin say.

I need a difinitive answer if possible please. Has anyone done tests optical vs hdmi or is it simply personal choice?


----------

